# [Umfrage]Kauft ihr euch eine SSD?



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Wie schaut es aus, seit ihr gewillt euch eine SSD anzuschaffen, sind sie euch noch zu teuer, ist das für euch die Zukunft oder auch nicht, ihr haltet nichts davon?


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2010)

[x] Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht

Bin ein dödel was sowas angeht... Hab wiedermal viel zu viel Angst das Ding kaputt zu machen, weil ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich mein Windows dazu richtig einstelle....


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [x] Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht
> 
> Bin ein dödel was sowas angeht... Hab wiedermal viel zu viel Angst das Ding kaputt zu machen



He, gibt kein Dödel. Jeder fängt mal klein an, wenn ich daheim bin kann ich dir , wennst willst, eine Seite schicken wo man das wichtigste einstellen kann. Mit Win7 kannst ja auch nicht mehr viel falsch machen.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. April 2010)

[X] Später, wenn sie billiger sind

Bei den jetzigen Preisen will ich mich noch nicht dafür entscheiden. Vielleicht bei meinem nächsten PC in 1,5 - 2 Jahren. Mal sehen wie sich das Entwickelt .


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Na teuerer werde sie ja doch nicht mehr werden, hab mir mal eine intel 40gb zum ausprobieren geholt. Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich war doch relativ positiv überascht, aber ehrlich meine alte Festplatte ist doch schon einige Jahre alt gewesen daher kennt man den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied schon.


----------



## Jan565 (16. April 2010)

[X] Später, wenn sie billiger sind

Mir sind die Teile einfach zu Teuer. Meine normalen Festplatten reichen mir auf alles fälle noch. Und ob die Lebensdauer von SSD´s größer ist muss sich erst noch einmal heraus stellen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2010)

ucbrother schrieb:


> He, gibt kein Dödel. Jeder fängt mal klein an, wenn ich daheim bin kann ich dir , wennst willst, eine Seite schicken wo man das wichtigste einstellen kann. Mit Win7 kannst ja auch nicht mehr viel falsch machen.


 

Is nett von dir.... 

Aber vllt solltest du meine "Vorgeschichte" in meinem Thread mal lesen...
Dann wird dir einiges klar warum ich vor Hardware so schiss hab....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...obleme/97271-des-pechvogels-neuer-knecht.html

Steht alles auf der ersten Seite....


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Oh das heisst ja gar nichts, ich mein ich bau jetzt schon beinahe 15 Jahre PC´s zusammen, ich darf gar nicht daran denken wieviel Hardware ich verschrottet habe. 

Zum Beispiel als ich damals einen neuen Rechner gebaut habe, einen Pentium 1 mit 75 Mhz, CPU natürlich damals auch nicht billig, naja egal. Auf jeden Fall hat man damals die möglichkeit noch gehabt das Ding verkehrt einzusetzten was nach dem Einschalten passiert ist kannst dir vorstellen. Es hat gequalmt aber wie, nicht nur die CPU war Tot nein das Teil hat mir damals auch noch gleich das Board mitgerissen.

Vom Speicher darf ich erst gar nicht anfangen, hab mich damals nüsse ausgekannt und viel zu viel SPannung reingeschickt und mich immer gewundert warum die Teile immer hin werden, tja.

Heute passiert mir sowas natürlich nicht mehr so schnell aber es kann trotzdem mal passieren, dann denk ich mir einfach - was solls selber Schuld.

Also mach dir da net zuviel Gedanken drüber, aus Fehler lernt man, zumindest ich und ich hab sicher genug davon gemacht.


----------



## der Türke (16. April 2010)

Die SSD sollte eine Grösser Kapazität haben ungefährt 640GB so gross wie eine 2,5 ExterneFestplatte.

Dann sollte noch die Preise in Humana grösse sein und ich kauf sie mir.


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Es wurde bereits ja schon eine 1 GB SSD angekündigt, Problem wird aber sicher der Preis


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. April 2010)

[x] Besitze bereits eine SSD bin zufrieden

Bin rundum zufrieden mit der Postville als System Platte


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (16. April 2010)

Ich seh' die Crucial RealSSD auf mich zukommen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (16. April 2010)

Intel Postville X25 als Systemplatte mit 80GB im Einsatz, will nix mehr anderes, ist wie wenn du vom Polo mit 60 PS auf nen A4 2,5 TDI Quattro mit 192 PS umsteigst 

Allerdings als Massenspeicher brauch ich nicht wirklich eine, schon ob des horrenden Preises!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. April 2010)

[X] Bin nicht so begeistert, weiß noch nicht

Die einzigen SSDs im bezahlbaren Rahmen haben ja kaum Speicherkapazität. Für mich also (derzeit) ehr unbrauchbar.


----------



## robbe (16. April 2010)

ucbrother schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits ja schon eine 1 GB SSD angekündigt, Problem wird aber sicher der Preis



Vor 2 Jahren wurden schon 3TB SSDs angekündigt, soviel dazu. Ich hab jetzt zugeschlagen, weil ich der Meinung bin das die Technik mittlerweile ganz gut gereift ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

[x]  Später, wenn sie billiger sind
im moment ist der aufpreis gegenüber einer normalen HDD einfach zu teuer für die mehrleistung die ne SSD bringt ^^


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Das ist schon wahr aber vor 3 Jahren hat noch keiner geglaubt, dass sich die SSD mal bewähren kann.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

naja, noch bewährt sich die SSD immer noch nicht


----------



## robbe (16. April 2010)

Aber trotzdem gibt es doch eigentlich kaum mehr Zweifel daran, das sie die HDDs früher oder später ablösen werden. Und der Meinung waren vor 3 Jahren eigentlich auch schon viele.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

*[X] Besitze bereits eine SSD, bin zufrieden* 
Habe mir eine Corsair Nova-Series 64 GB zugelegt und bin wirklich _sehr_ zufrieden! Als Systemplatte unter Win7 Prof. 64-Bit super Performance, besser geht's derzeit zu bezahlbaren Preisen nicht   
Alleine schon die Installation von Win7 war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes blitzschnell erledigt, Ladezeiten spielen fast keine Rolle mehr. O.K. das Verhältnis Euro pro GB Speicher ist derzeit noch horrend, aber alleine die Performance ist es wert.
Als Datenbunker nutze ich eine Samsung 3.5" F2 EcoGreen 1500 GB (HD154UI) mit 5400U/m. Sehr leise und zuverlässig bei akzeptablen Zugriffszeiten. Bei konventionellen Festplatten setze ich schon seit Jahren auf Samsung, hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Platten.
 Soweit mein Plädoyer _für_ die SSD.


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Das stimmt, es gibt keine Zweifel mehr, die SSD wird früher oder später auf jeden Fall die herkömmliche Festplatte ablösen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

naja, IRGENDWANN halt  schon 3 jahre sind vorbei und immer noch sind normale HDDs standard, die SSD hat sich noch keinesfalls richtig durchgestzt  bin mal gespannt wie lange das noch bruacht...


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Das kann schon ziemlich schnell gehen, kommt auf die Preisentwicklung drauf an. 

Wenn jetzt SSDs zb nur mehr die Hälfte zum Weihnachtsgeschäft kosten dann werden es sich sicherlich einen haufen Leute überlegen ob sie sich nochmals eine Festplatte mit Scheibe kaufen.

Aber es wird natürlich schon noch 1-2 Jahre dauern, ist halt so.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

Man muss die Marktsituation differenzierter betrachten: Die "Freaks" (Schrauber/Gamer) haben bereits eine SSD oder werden sich zeitnah eine zulegen, die Vorteile sind klar. Zum Bleistift der Gamer, was braucht der? Richtig: Performance! Und genau das bietet eine SSD -> Lese-/Schreibraten: Sssssssssd 
Solange keine SSD's in "Lieschen Müller Allerwelts-PC's" verbaut werden, bleibt die Verbreitung der SSD überschaubar.
Ich gehe (fast) jede Wette ein, wer einmal eine SSD bei sich in Verwendung hatte, gibt diese nie und nimmer wieder her


----------



## robbe (16. April 2010)

ucbrother schrieb:


> Das kann schon ziemlich schnell gehen, kommt  auf die Preisentwicklung drauf an.
> 
> Wenn jetzt SSDs zb nur mehr die Hälfte zum Weihnachtsgeschäft kosten  dann werden es sich sicherlich einen haufen Leute überlegen ob sie sich  nochmals eine Festplatte mit Scheibe kaufen.
> 
> Aber es wird natürlich schon noch 1-2 Jahre dauern, ist halt so.



Dauert halt alles nen bisschen länger, als ursprünglich angenommen. Aber das ist in der Branche ja ganz normal (*Hust*Fermi*Hust*)


----------



## theLamer (16. April 2010)

[X] Besitze bereits eine SSD

Wird innerhalb nächster Woche geliefert, ne OCX Vertex Turbo mit 30 GB, only OS


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Dauert halt alles nen bisschen länger, als ursprünglich angenommen. Aber das ist in der Branche ja ganz normal (*Hust*Fermi*Hust*)


Hör' mir bloß mit "Fermi" auf!  Erst verzögert sicht der Release um gefühlte Ewigkeiten, dann _sowas_! Nee, hab' mich für eine Sapphire Radeon 5870 Vapor-X Rev. 2 (blaues PCB) entschieden. Da hängen jetzt vier Monitore (3er Display Group + 1 am extra Platz) dran, zum zocken _das_ Nonplusultra  Und immer recht leise, auch unter (Voll)Last   
Schon mal 'ne Fermi unter Vollast gehört? Da denkste ein Fön auf Stufe drei rauscht   
Zudem, versuche mal an 'ne Fermi _vier_ Monitore anzuschließen... 

Zurück zum Thema, im Moment haben SSD's nun ein schlechtes Preis/GB-Verhältnis, was viele abschreckt. Anyway, der Siegeszug der SSD ist absehbar. Es dauert nur halt 'ne (lange)Weile


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

naja ob ein gamer das UNBEDINGT braucht is ne andere frage. zum ersten brauchen die heutigen spiele sehr viel speicherplatz, da läuft das ganz schön ins geld mit den SSDs . zum anderen brauchtt man zum zocken nich wirklich ne high end HDD, sondern schon eher ne gute GPU+ CPU 
Also meiner meinung nach machen SSDs erst dann sinn, wenn sie auf dem Preisniveau der normalen ,,Drehplatten" angekommen sind. und bis dahin wird wohl noch einige zeit vergehen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (16. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, noch bewährt sich die SSD immer noch nicht



Also mit solchen Sätzen wär ich an deiner Stelle vorsichtig, wenn ich sie nicht begründen kann!

Das einzige, was gegen eine SSD spricht, ist das relativ hohe € je GB-Verhältnis.

Ich gehe mal fest davon aus, das du noch nie ne SSD im Einsatz gesehen hast, denn Startzeit von Windows, verzögerungsfreier Start der Programme, Entpackzeiten von .rar oder .zip, Ladezeiten von Spielständen, wenn selbige auf der SSD liegen und und und sind klare Argumente "Pro-SSD".

Und seit es den "Trim-Befehl" unter Win7 gibt, sind auch diese Einwände Historie.

Also, bitte sachlich argumentieren und nicht nur irgendwas "nachplappern"

greetz


----------



## Torr Samaho (16. April 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> *[X] Besitze bereits eine SSD, bin zufrieden*
> Habe mir eine Corsair Nova-Series 64 GB zugelegt und bin wirklich _sehr_ zufrieden! Als Systemplatte unter Win7 Prof. 64-Bit super Performance, besser geht's derzeit zu bezahlbaren Preisen nicht
> Alleine schon die Installation von Win7 war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes blitzschnell erledigt, Ladezeiten spielen fast keine Rolle mehr. O.K. das Verhältnis Euro pro GB Speicher ist derzeit noch horrend, aber alleine die Performance ist es wert.
> Als Datenbunker nutze ich eine Samsung 3.5" F2 EcoGreen 1500 GB (HD154UI) mit 5400U/m. Sehr leise und zuverlässig bei akzeptablen Zugriffszeiten. Bei konventionellen Festplatten setze ich schon seit Jahren auf Samsung, hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Platten.
> Soweit mein Plädoyer _für_ die SSD.


 

genau die kombination werde ich mir für díe neue kiste auch zulegen. oder evt. die intel postville. win7 und die wichtigsten progs passen auf die ssd. ein image des frisch erstellten systems kommt auf die festplatte, so dass ich windows von dort schnell neu aufspielen kann. am alten rechner sitzend finde ich es unsäglich, wie langsam die kiste mit ihrer standard-festplatte wird, sobald windows datenmüll ansammelt. habe bei einem kumpel die ssd in aktion gesehen und dachte nur noch: ich auch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ...zum anderen brauchtt man zum zocken nich wirklich ne high end HDD, sondern schon eher ne gute GPU+ CPU
> ...


Genau! Deswegen habe ich mir zur SSD gleich ein neues Setup geleistet, neues Mainboard, Prozzi Core i7 930, 6 GB 1600er-RAM... Aber auch älteren Systemen verhilft eine SSD zu einem gewissen Performanceschub. Unter Win7 wird's dann richtig "rund" (TRIM-Befehl) 
Und wie viele Spiele sind im allgemeinen installiert? *->* *Frage an alle*
Rechne mal nach: Win7 64-Bit zirka 20 GB, alles notwendige an Treibern und Proggis, vielleicht noch Office- da bleibt auf 'ner 60er-SSD noch _locker_ Platz für zwei bis drei Spiele. Für gewöhnlich sollte dies reichen, oder?


----------



## Octopoth (16. April 2010)

[x] Später, wenn sie billiger sind


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

Octopoth schrieb:


> [x] Später, wenn sie billiger sind


...wer zu spät kommt...


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

ich kenn keinen zocker, der nur 2-3 spiele auf siener platte installiert hat 
Sonst wären die TB-Platten ja auch völlig sinnlos, wenn man nur 2 oder 3 spiele drauf haben würde


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

Wie wär's mit MP3's, 1:1 Rips von CDs Introduction  Exact Audio Copy
Videos (legal-illegal-sch...egal ) und was sich sonst noch alles so mit der Zeit ansammelt. Also ich bekommen ein Terabyteplatte nur mit so 'nem Zeugs voll...
Dann noch die Gretchenfrage: Wie viele Spiele braucht der Mensch/Zocker. Wenn es denn so viele Spiele sein müssen (habt ihr viel Zeit ), dann eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eine SSD mit mehr Speichervolumen kaufen. Die _echten_ Zocker neigen seit jeher dazu, sich aller teures Zeugs zu kaufen- zum Bleistift eine neue GraKa für 400-500 Euro...


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

naja, ich zähle mich zwar nicht als hardcore zocker, jedoch spiel ich auch relativ häufig^^ und ich hab viel speicher mit speielen voll, und natürlich auch mit filmen  Und trotzdem neige ich nicht dazu, überteuertes zeugs zu kaufen, bei mir muss das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmen 
Und ich glaub kaum, dass ne SSD n reisen vorteil beim zocken bringt, höchstens vielleicht n paar sekunden weniger warten (aber ich warte gerne n paar sekunden mehr wenn ich dadurch mehrere 100 euro spare ) das geld würd ich dann schon eher für ne andere GPU/CPU investieren 
Also ich sehe zur zeit zumindest keinen grund, warum man sich ne SSD kaufen sollte, wenn man ne gute normale Platte hat


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2010)

O.K., Brot für die Welt- Kuchen für mich 
Nee, is' O.K., ich freue mich einfach über das gute Gefühl einfach prima-prima schnelle, feine, ja und teure Technik in Verwendung zu haben. Es läuft mit 'ner SSD halt ein bisserl schneller... SssssD


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Man muss die Marktsituation differenzierter betrachten: Die "Freaks" (Schrauber/Gamer) haben bereits eine SSD oder werden sich zeitnah eine zulegen, die Vorteile sind klar. Zum Bleistift der Gamer, was braucht der? Richtig: Performance! Und genau das bietet eine SSD -> Lese-/Schreibraten: Sssssssssd
> Solange keine SSD's in "Lieschen Müller Allerwelts-PC's" verbaut werden, bleibt die Verbreitung der SSD überschaubar.
> Ich gehe (fast) jede Wette ein, wer einmal eine SSD bei sich in Verwendung hatte, gibt diese nie und nimmer wieder her



Stimmt!



theLamer schrieb:


> [X] Besitze bereits eine SSD
> 
> Wird innerhalb nächster Woche geliefert, ne OCX Vertex Turbo mit 30 GB, only OS



Hab eigentlich auch nur das Os oben, beinahe sagen wir mal. Bin schon gespannt was du dazu sagst also ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich kenn keinen zocker, der nur 2-3 spiele auf siener platte installiert hat
> Sonst wären die TB-Platten ja auch völlig sinnlos, wenn man nur 2 oder 3 spiele drauf haben würde



Also ich hab auf der SSD nur zwei Games oben, C&C Tiberium Wars und Kanes Rache, alles andere hab ich auf der großen Platte.


----------



## True Monkey (16. April 2010)

[X] Besitze bereits eine SSD

Und jetzt kommt die zweite für Raid O


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. April 2010)

[x] Werde mir in naher Zukunft eine zulegen


Warte nur noch bis die 128GB Modelle billiger werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

@brennmeister0815: wenn die SSDs umsonst wären, hätte ich natürlich auch eine im rechner  aber leider kosten sie (zu viel) Geld, deshalb reicht meine normale HDD völlig aus. kannst mir ja deine schenken 
@ucbrother: ja, aber um alle spiele die ein durchschnittszocker hat zu speichern, brauchts halt in der regel schon ziemlich viel Speicher, und den komplett von SSD´s zu beziehen ist halt leider sehr sehr teuer ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. April 2010)

[x] Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht


----------



## mixxed_up (16. April 2010)

[X] Werde mir in naher Zukunft eine zulegen. 

Anfang nächsten Jahres habe ich geplant.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. April 2010)

[X] Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht

Später garantiert, sehe aber z.Z. einfach keinen Nutzen, die alte F2 reicht noch dicke, zumal ich mind. 400-500GB bräuchte.


----------



## Photobetrachter (17. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [x] Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht
> 
> Bin ein dödel was sowas angeht... Hab wiedermal viel zu viel Angst das Ding kaputt zu machen, weil ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich mein Windows dazu richtig einstelle....


 

Tach 
Mir geht es genauso
Ich warte erst mal ab 
Ne SSD mit min. 500 GB SATA III an USB 3 für 200 € das wärs. Vlt. gibt es dann schon Win 8.


----------



## püschi (17. April 2010)

[X] Später, wenn sie billiger sind

Wenn man ne 80 GB-SSD günstig bekommt


----------



## Spaiki (17. April 2010)

[X] Werde mir in naher Zukunft eine zulegen

Eventuell auch 2. Eine auf jeden Fall fürs Netbook, wenns Kohlemäßig passt auch einen für den "Großen".


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2010)

Bin mit meiner Vertex LE mehr als zufrieden. Kubuntu bootet ab Grub in <2 Sekunden


----------



## Ahab (17. April 2010)

[X]Später, wenn sie billiger sind

SSDs sind zwar bereits deutlich günstiger geworden, ich möchte aber, wenn es soweit ist, für eine 80GB SSD möglichst unter 100, eher unter 80€ ausgeben. Bis dahin wird noch abwartend verharrt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. April 2010)

[X] Später, wenn sie billiger sind

Mir sind über 300 € für 128 GB zu viel, wenn es so um die 100 -130 € wären würde ich mir auch eine kaufen.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. April 2010)

[x]Werde mir in naher Zukunft eine zulegen,

eine 80GB X25-M G2 , wo das Betriebssystem (leider muss es ja 7 sein...) drauf kommt.


----------



## ucbrother (17. April 2010)

Da muss ich dir schon  recht geben, derzeit sind die 128 einfach noch zu teuer.


----------



## domi-germany (17. April 2010)

(X) Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht

denke ich brauche sowas im moment nicht


----------



## Jakopo (18. April 2010)

Wenn ich sehe, dass bei mir Win 7, alles mögliche an Programmen und Spielen gut 130 GB ausmacht, bräuchte ich ja mindestens eine 160 GB SSD. Die Postville von Intel würde mich da ja 400€ kosten, für mich zuviel. Daher:

(x) Später wenn sie billiger sind


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. April 2010)

[x] Später, wenn sie billiger sind.



Mfg


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. April 2010)

Später, wenn sie billiger sind.


----------



## STSLeon (18. April 2010)

Es wird definitiv eine kommen, muss nur die Finanzlage abwarten. Kommt dann aber aller Voraussicht nach ins MBP und nicht in den Desktoprechner


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (19. April 2010)

eine 80GB X25-M G2 hab ich auch im auge


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2010)

habe mich um geguckt und es gibt eine SSD (Solide State Disk) die 1000GB groß ist aber der preis ist viel zu hoch.....(wenn man es höflich ausdrückt)

  nämlich stolze. 
*3890,00€*


----------



## maschine (19. April 2010)

[X] Besitze bereits eine SSD bin zufrieden
Ich hab ne Intel X25-M G2 80GB und bin mehr als zufrieden damit


----------



## Two-Face (19. April 2010)

[X]_Später, wenn sie billiger sind_

Als Hauptplatte auf jedenfall, große Datenmengen werde ich aber weiterhin auf gewöhnlichen HDDs speichern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @brennmeister0815: wenn die SSDs umsonst wären, hätte ich natürlich auch eine im rechner  aber leider kosten sie (zu viel) Geld, deshalb reicht meine normale HDD völlig aus. kannst mir ja deine schenken


Also wenn ich mal 'nen guten Tag habe, überlege ich es mir. In der letzten Zeit waren es eher durchschnittliche Tage... 
Neee, selber sparen, selber kaufen, an der tollen Technik sich selber erfreuen


----------



## kress (19. April 2010)

[X]Bin nicht so begeistert, weiß noch nicht

Finde eine schnelle Festplatte reicht mir aus.


----------



## Insanix (19. April 2010)

[X]Später, wenn sie billiger sind

Würde mir schon gerne jetzt eine kaufen, aber bis sie in bezahlbare Regionen fallen behalte ich meine alte Festplatte noch.


----------



## pixelhaufen (19. April 2010)

[X] Besitze bereits eine SSD bin zufrieden

Samsung SSD mit 128 GB


----------



## cuco (19. April 2010)

[X] Besitze bereits eine und bin zufrieden

hab ne intel postville 160gb + seagate 500gb in meinem Macbook Pro. Dafür flog das dvd drive raus. nutze jetzt das superdrive des AIR in gemoddetem zustand.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. April 2010)

[X] zufriedener Besitzer der UltraDrive GX mit 256GB von Supertalent

UltraDrive SSD | Super Talent Technology - SSD | Solid State Drives

Die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit mit meinem NB hat sich (gefühlt) mehr als verdoppelt. Und das war es mir auch wert, den Preis dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## Brilliance (22. April 2010)

[X] Später, wenn sie billiger sind

SSD sind echt nice aber noch zu teuer das ist alles.
wenn der gig so bei 1,50 euro liegt würde ich mir eine holen weil im augenblick mit 3,50 pro gig mir das zu teuer für den nutzen ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. April 2010)

(x) habe eine, bin zufrieden.

Hi!

Ich habe bei mir einen Raid-Verbund (Auf Geschwindigkeit) durch eine SSd ersetzt.
Nach drei Wochen ging mir im zweiten Rechner (auch ein Raid 0) das geringe Tempo so auf den Sender, dass ich auch da eine Ssd eingebaut habe.

Ich habe je eine 80GB Intel X25-M G2 Postville genommen, da ich dort das Betriebssystem, die wichtigsten Daten und die Programm drauf bekomme.

Meine Daten sind jedoch noch auf Hdd's - und das wird bei der Menge auch noch 'ne Weile so bleiben.

Mein Fazit: als Systemplatte der absolute Hammer und lohnend - für Daten (noch) zu teuer.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## CrashStyle (25. April 2010)

[X] _Besitze bereits eine SSD bin zufrieden_


----------



## F-4 (25. April 2010)

Die Pro SSD Fraktion sollte vielleicht mal erwaehnen was SLC und MLC bedeutet und wenn hier meist von billiger geworden gesprochen wird sind das immer MLC !!!
und als Sys Platte sehe ich eine MLC SSD nicht wirklich als sooo toll an das ich deswegen meine HDD rauswerfen wuerde ...
es gibts sicher auch ganz gute MLC SSD die man als SYS nutzen kann und auch noch Vorteile bringen aber ehrlich ich halte da garnix von !
MLC hat man meist im billigen Mp3 Player USB Stick fuer ein paar eu etc. und die dinger sind wenn man ehrlich ist meist nicht so wirklich zuverlaessig , kann ich jedenfalls nicht sagen ...
wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle da Roedelt Windoof denn ganzen Tag auf der SSD rum die MLC zellen hat , ist das nicht gerade beruhigend und mir kommt die Magnetscheibe gerade wieder sowas von sicher vor  
und ne SLC SSD mit 32 GB was fuer ein SYS wohl reichen wuerde kostet um 80 eu , vor knapp 10 Jahren hab ich soviel fuer eine HDD mit 30 GB bezahlt ! die seitdem immer noch jeden Tag mit XP laeuft ohne murren ... 
also das thema SSD wird kommen , im mobile bereich ist es sogar schon da aber im desktop seh ich das noch nett wirklich !

also beimir gilt (X) keine SSD in absehbarer Zeit !

mfg F-4


----------



## matze95 (25. April 2010)

[x] Später, wenn sie billiger sind.

Im Moment sind die Dinger einfach noch zu teuer, aber später werden sie sicher als eine lohnende Investition als Systemplatte sein.


lg matze


----------



## guna7 (25. April 2010)

]x] Später, wenn sie billiger sind


----------



## PC-User (25. April 2010)

SSD kauf ich mir erst wenn sie im Preis fallen und in der Kapazität auf 500Gig gestiegen sind, 617 Euro für eine 256GB Große SSD wie der Corsair Storage  Solutions 256GB. Sind mir zu Teuer.
Ich würde gerne meine drei alten Platten durch drei 500 Gig SSD Platten austauschen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. April 2010)

[X] _Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht.

Noch ist die Technik nicht zu 100% ausgereift, will keine SSD mit Verfallsdatum.
_


----------



## WEBHOUSE (26. April 2010)

hab schon eine Intel X25-V 40GB
die reicht völlig aus hab windows 7 und viele programm etz installiert und noch 21GB frei
und mein windows startet jetzt viel flotter und auch das tägliche surfen und spielen geht viel schneller firefox, word etz ist ratz fatz offen
kann sie nur weiterempfehlen für den preis von nur 100€ echt TOP


----------



## Own3r (30. April 2010)

[x] Später, wenn sie billiger sind 
Wenn die mal günstiger sind, keine Frage, ich würde sofort eine kaufen.


----------



## jobo (2. Mai 2010)

[X]Später, wenn sie billiger sind. 
Momenta ist der Vortei durch SSDs noch gering, die paar Sekunden für den Windowsstart sind mit so viel Geld nicht wert. Die SSDs sind einfach zu teuer. 
In ein bis zwei Jahren sind sie warscheinlich schon fast Standard und dann auch bezahlbar. 
Auch ist die Technik noch nicht voll ausgereift, und ist noch lange nich Perfekt.


----------



## Gateway (2. Mai 2010)

Nein jetzt noch nicht, später vielleicht

Wenn das System neu aufgesetz wird wäre es ein überlegung Wert.


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn sie billiger sind


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Mai 2010)

Später , wenn sie deutlich günstiger sind 
wenn ich eine 500gb ssd für 200-300€ sehe kauf ich mir die : D


----------



## FloH 31 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich besitze 2 Ssds im Raid 0 und möchte sie nie mehr ausbauen. Geschwindikeiten von durchschnittlich 400 mb/s sind ein völlig neues Geschwindikeitserlebnis.


----------



## Neodrym (2. Mai 2010)

Habe mir gerade eine

Kingston SSDNow V 2,5" SSD 64 GB
für 130€ bestellt.

bin recht gespannt wann sie eintrudelt


----------



## Taitan (2. Mai 2010)

Ich warte noch bis zu meinem nächsten Tech- Upgrade ... sobald mein MAinboard natives SATA3 unterstützt und auch vermehrt SSDs mit SATA3 am Markt sind, wird eine angeschafft. Bis jetzt hab ich noch konventionelle Festplatten.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Mai 2010)

ich habe bereits eine Intel SSD und bin sehr zufrieden.

-schnelle ladezeiten
-schneller bootvorgang
-schnellere Reaktion 

bei spielen gibt es kaum unterschiede, anwendungen aber laufen super schnell.
wird noch ein bischen dauern, bis die preise fallen, da der flaschspeicher teuer ist. irgendwann wird die HDD von der SSD abgelöst.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Mai 2010)

Später vielleicht.

Die Mehrleistung ist mir beim jetzigen Preis viel zu gering und auch die Größe ist ein Witz.
Solange es keine schnellen SSDs mit mindestens 250 GB für 100€ oder weniger gibt -> ohne mich.


----------



## Chrismettal (2. Mai 2010)

Meine rede


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Mai 2010)

Corsair Nova 64 GB ist bestellt - ich warte darauf, sollte diese Woche eintrudeln.


----------



## thysol (3. Mai 2010)

[x] _Besitze bereits eine SSD bin zufrieden_


----------



## kero81 (3. Mai 2010)

Ja, in naher Zukunft solls ne Postville werden.80 Gb.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Mai 2010)

Die haben im moment nocht mehr Probleme als das es Sinn machen würde nur etwas weniger lange zu warten bis ein Programm startet.

Preis
zu geringe Größe
Leistung lässt mit den Jahren nach

Da halte ich eine Western Digital VelociRaptor WD6000HLHX 600 GB für eine sehr viel sinnvoller Anschaffung als System und Spiele/Programme Festplatte. 

Für einen hautpsächlich zum Spielen genutzen PC, oder ein paar DVD-Cover gestalten und etwas Word und Excel braucht man kein SSD, für Viedeobearbeitung macht es vielleicht Sinn aber sobald fertig muss man es dann auch schon auf ein normales HDD kopieren oder brennen.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt erst vor paar Tagen meine SSD bekommen und als Systemplatte ist sie mit ihrer Geschwindigkeit mehr,als ausreichend  Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## foin (26. Juni 2010)

ich werde mir heute die intel x25-m kaufen ...


----------



## rocc (26. Juni 2010)

Eine SSD ist solange sinnvoll, wie man keine Lust hat beispielsweise beim Laden einer Seite im Internet Explorer(/Firefox) oder eines Programmstarts zu warten. Für Medien eignet sich aber eine zweite und schnelle normale Festplatte besser. Nur um Spiele schneller starten zu können lohnt sich das Ganze nicht, um aber erheblich mehr Spaß an seinem System zu haben schon.

Ich als Schüler habe auch 10-mal überlegen müssen, ob ich mir eine immerhin 130€ teure SSD kaufen soll. Im nachhinein bereue ich keinen müden Cent. Das für mein Notebook somit eine eSATA-Speicherlösung nötig wurde - wen es interessiert: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ - musste ich natürlich nochmals miteinberechnen.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte echt gern eine als Systemplatte. Die Preise sind aber leider immer noch zu hoch. Mal sehn, vielleicht wirds der Nachfolger der aktuellen Postville. Wobei mich ne Sandforce im Moment noch mehr reizen würde


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

Zurzeit sind die SSD noch viel zu teuer irgendwann einmal werde ich mir sicher eine zulegen.


----------



## Sylvestris (22. Juli 2010)

ich habe seit ca. 2 Monaten nun eine SSD und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung. Es gibt praktisch kaum "Wartezeiten" mehr.


----------



## Robert Alpha (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir vor ca. anderthalb Monaten ne SSD gekauft, der Preis klang für mich sehr gut, und ich bin nun wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## master030 (23. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Will mir vllt eine SSD kaufen. Wie ist die Kingston SSDNow V 2,5" SSD 64 GB???


----------



## rocc (23. Juli 2010)

Es gibt natürlich wesentlich schnellere SSDs als die Kingston SSDNow-Serie. Wie hoch liegt denn dein Preisbudget?


----------



## Decrone (26. Juli 2010)

ab einer Kapazität von 240 GB und unter 200 Euronen würde ich mir schon so ein teil zulegen aber bis dahin, warte ich noch ab!


----------



## Fips80 (28. Juli 2010)

Decrone schrieb:


> ab einer Kapazität von 240 GB und unter 200 Euronen würde ich mir schon so ein teil zulegen aber bis dahin, warte ich noch ab!



Genau meine Meinung

Das PL passt da einfach noch nicht.


----------

